# Laptop mit viel Speicher



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche eine möglichst günstigen Laptop mit folgenden simplen Anforderungen:
- Umfangreiche Speicherkapazität (ich weiss nicht, was so die standards sind)
- Anwendungen:
       - Office
       - Moviemaker
       - Fotobuch CEWE (online anwendung um Fotobücher aus den eigenen Bildern zu generierern)

Vorschläge?

Gruss
chris


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2019)

Was ist bei dir eine umfangreiche Speicherkapazität? 1TB? 10TB?
Wieviel Speicher brauchst du denn jetzt aktuell?


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

1 TB wäre denke ich ausreichend.
Meine Filme (incl. Rohdaten), welche ich mit Movimaker erstelle, benötigen ca 15 GB pro Projekt.

Ist der Speicher  bei Laptops ein starker Kostentreiber?
Sonst ev. eine externe HJD?


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2019)

1TB ist Standardware, das sollte nicht teuer werden.
Was bei den günstigen Modellen nicht so gängig ist: 1x SSD + 1x HDD.
Eine SSD als Systemplatte bringt eine spürbare Leistungssteigerung.

Was ist denn bei "so günstig wie möglich" deine Schmerzgrenze? 300€? 500€?


----------



## fotoman (6. Januar 2019)

Du nutzt aber schon Win 10, oder? Oder ist mit Moviemaker nicht der (alte) Microsoft Movie Maker gemeint?

Was bei Laptops oder allgemein an Speicherkapazität gerade so "normal" ist, kannst Du ja problemlos auf Gerizhals sehen.

Wie groß soll das Display sein? Wie ist das Budget?

Bilige Lösung:
gebrauchter Lenovo Thinkpad x220-x240 und selber eine 1 TB SSD und 8-16 GB Ram einbauen.
Preis:
max 250 Euro für den 12,5" Laptop
120 € für die SATA SSD
80 € für 16 GB Ram

Etwas teurer und mit größerem Display:
Notebook Lenovo ThinkPad T530 i5 2,6GHz 8GB RAM 500GB HDD WIN 7 Pro TOP  | eBay
Da ist aber auch die HDD gegen eine SSD auszutauschen.

Laptop und ext. HDD? Das hört sich zwar nach den üblichen Apple-Usern an, mobil ist das für mich nicht. Und für nichts anderes macht für mich ein Laptop Sinn.
Was willst Du mit der HDD überhaupt? Nur als Archivmedium (dann macht es Sinn, aber wozu dann  1TB interne SSD) oder um darauf zu arbeiten? Zum Arbeiten sind die üblichen ext. 2,5" HDDs viel zu langsam und ext. SSDs dann wieder sehr teuer (außer man bastelt selber, dann kann man sich aber auch fast einen Laptop suchen, den man erweitern kann).

Ansonsten zur Not mit 480GB SSD abfinden und sowas kaufen
HP 250 G6 schwarz, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD (2HG70ES#ABD) ab €'*'598,76 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Der Vorschlag mit gebraucht und dann selber einbauen tönt gut, allerdings habe ich null Erfahung mit selber einbauen. Ist das für ein Greenhorn machbar (z.B. mit youtube tutorials)?
Ausserdem habe ich mit gebrauchten Laptops schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Der lief nach kurzer Zeit richtig schlecht...
Gibt es da zuverlässige Adressen?

Mehr wie 500 EUR darf er nicht  kosten, dachte eher an die 300EUR.

Betriebssystem ist win10, aber ev. würde ich auch mit einer älteren Verion gehen (muss nochmals schauane, welche Movie maker ich verwende), das BS spielt nicht so ne Rolle.

Display muss nicht gross sein, z.b 12 Zoll.

Die HDD ist als internes Archievmedium vorgesehen, muss also nicht zwingend schnell, sprich SSD sein.

was haltet ihr von dem :
ASUS VivoBook Flip 12 TP203NAH-BP054T grau ab €'*'329 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2019)

Für Videobearbeitung o.ä. ist 12 Zoll zu kein. Da sollten es schon 15" sein.

So einen Atom mit um die 1 GHz kann man für Windows auch vergessen und für Videobearbeitung erst recht.


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Ne, ich arbeite momentan auch mit 12 Zoll, und das ist ok für mich.

dieser:
HP 15-da0308ng Laptop schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

?

oder der:
Dell Inspiron 15 5570 silber, Pentium Gold 4415U, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD (PJG2F) ab €'*'390 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

?


----------



## fotoman (6. Januar 2019)

Da muss man wohl doch erst nochmal auf die "Videobarbeitung" zurück kommen. Gibt es dort nur harte Schnitte, wird das ganze Video am Ende komplett konvertiert?

Der Celeron aus dem Asus ist für alles, außer harten Schnitte ohne Videoformatänderung (falls das der Moviemaker überhaupt kann, habe ihn seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr genutzt) ungeeignet. Außer, Du willst den Rechner jeweils drei Tage rechnen lassen.

Wobei Du mit der HDD als Speicher sowieso schon beim Schneiden zu Tode wartest, falls die Quelle heute übliche Videogrößen sind (FullHD oder mehr).

Wenn es schon zwingend eine schnarchlangsame HDD (die 16 GB Optane bringen für Videoschnitt garnichts, einzig der Moviemaker wird scheller geladen wie von HDD) sein muss, dann noch eher sowas
Acer Aspire 3 39,6 cm Multimedia Laptop schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Die CPU ist für Videoencoding mind. 1,5 mal so schnell wie beim HP.
PassMark - CPU Comparison Intel i3-8130U vs Intel i3-7020U


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Was meinst du mit harten Schnitten? Bin kein Profi was die Videobearbeitung betrifft...

Was ich mit dem movie maker jeweils typischerweise mache:
1) videos (mov dateien) aus der action cam in den maker hochladen
2) die einzelnen videos zuschneiden auf länge und die "guten" szenen
3) übergänge zwischen den video anwenden (z.b weiche übergänge - ist das dann kein harter schnitt?. oder video am ende ausblenden)
4) musik hochladen und die längen entsprechend zuschneiden und z.T. gegen ende leiser werden lassen
5) gesamtes video konvertieren in TV übliches format (heisst beim movie maker "for high definition display", das datei format heisst "MPEG-4/H.264 video file")

Es handelt sich beim movie maker übrigens um die 2012er version.

Dein Vorschlag Acer "Aspire 3 39,6 cm Multimedia Laptop schwarz" sieht gut aus finde ich.

Denkst du das funktioniert? Oder sollte man doch eher 200 EUr mehr für inene i5 investieren?
Wichtig wäre mir, dass ich während der video bearbeitung nicht immer wieder ewigs warten muss.
Wenn die konvertierung am ende etwas länger dauert ist das egal, das kann ich laufen lassen, wenn ich was anderes erledige.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2019)

dude1976 schrieb:


> Denkst du das funktioniert? Oder sollte man doch eher 200 EUr mehr für inene i5 investieren?
> Wichtig wäre mir, dass ich während der video bearbeitung nicht immer wieder ewigs warten muss.
> Wenn die konvertierung am ende etwas länger dauert ist das egal, das kann ich laufen lassen, wenn ich was anderes erledige.



Da solltest du dann schon in einen aktuellen i5 mit 4 Kernen und mindestens 8 GiB Arbeitsspeicher (besser 16) investieren.


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht noch als Vergleich, damit habe ich bis anhin gearbeitet und war grundsätzlich zufrieden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre der oben genannte Acer  vergleichbar oder müsste ich abstriche in Kauf nehmen (excl. Speichervolumen, welches mir eher zu wenig war)?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2019)

Der Skylake i5 ist nicht schlecht.  Warum willst du das Gerät austauschen? Für dein geringes Budget wirst du kaum was wirklich schnellere bekommen.


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da solltest du dann schon in einen aktuellen i5 mit 4 Kernen und mindestens 8 GiB Arbeitsspeicher (besser 16) investieren.



Das wird aber dann das budget von 500 EUR massiv überschreiten, oder?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum willst du das Gerät austauschen? Für dein geringes Budget wirst du kaum was wirklich schnellere bekommen.



Ist nicht eine Frage des Austauschens. Dies ist ein Geschäftslaptop, den ich für private Arbeiten nicht mehr nutzen kann...


----------



## DKK007 (6. Januar 2019)

Dann wäre der hier eine Option. Acer Aspire 3 A315-41-R2Y5 ab €' '489 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Ok, das sieht mir nach einem guten Vorschlag aus.
Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2019)

Vergiss die Windows-Lizenz halt nicht.


----------



## dude1976 (6. Januar 2019)

Ja, habe ich gesehen. Ich bräuchte ein widows 10 pro für mehrere Laptops. Wo kriege ich das am günstigsten?


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2019)

dude1976 schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich gesehen. Ich bräuchte ein widows 10 pro für mehrere Laptops. Wo kriege ich das am günstigsten?



mehrere?

3€ bei ebay, hab grad erst drei dort gekauft^^ war erst skeptisch, aber funktionieren


----------



## dude1976 (7. Januar 2019)

Bzgl Windows 10 Pro
Funktioniert das einwandfrei mit dem product key? Brauch ich da noch irgend was?
z.b.dieses hier auf ebay:
Microsoft Windows 10 Professional 32/64 Bit Product-Key MS Win 10 Pro Key  | eBay

Ist mir immer etwas suspekt, für gerade mal 3.90 EUR...

Das selbe bei office:
Microsoft Office 2016 Home and Business ✔ DEUTSCH ✔ VOLLVERSION ✔ BLITZVERSAND  | eBay

Funktioniert das?


----------



## the.hai (7. Januar 2019)

Wiegesagt, 3x W10 Pro gekauft und funktioniert. zweimal das:

INSTANT MICROSOFT WINDOWS 10 PROFESSIONAL - MS WIN 10 PRO - 32 / 64 BIT - E-MAIL  | eBay

und bei office nimm doch gleich die 2019er version, kam bei ebay um die 8€^^


----------



## dude1976 (9. Januar 2019)

Prima, Laptop ist gekommen, windows 10 Pro installation läuft.

Bzgl. Office. Wäre das was:
Microsoft Office 2019 Pro / Professional Plus - 32/64 Bit  | eBay
?


----------

